# benelli choke tubes



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

whats a good waterfowl choke tube for benelli to pass shoot honkers and ducks?


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Don't mean to sound sarcastic, but how bout the one's that come with the gun. Try a Modified, pattern it with the loads you will be using at the distances you will be shooting, and go from there.


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

I bought a Pattern Master long range for my Benelli Nova and love it. Way better then factory chokes.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

twopopper said:


> I bought a Pattern Master long range for my Benelli Nova and love it. Way better then factory chokes.


It better be for the money there asking for them 

It has been my understanding that the pattermaster is designed for large steel shot ie. BB size and larger. Smaller steel used for ducks it would appear there is not much if any advantage. Either way you won't know until you pattern it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

Birdshooter, you bring up a point I've been wanting to ask this forum about. I just bought a SBE II and it came with 5 chokes, full, modified, imp modified, cyl and imp cyl. What is the deal with the aftermarket choke tubes? Do they actually do enough for the range of your shots to be worth the money? I doubt I'd ever need them for my favorite pastime of pheasant hunting. However, I do go duck and goose hunting and am curious how much value they add. Or, are five choices enough?


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Chester, 
Do you pass shoot a lot? Are you not able to decoy birds? My brother and I both have Patternmasters on our SBEI's. We decoy almost every one of our birds. It really gives us nice knockdown power. My other brothers shoot their SBEII's without Patternmasters and do just as well. I think the most important thing is to practice a lot and just shoot accurately. See how your shotgun patterns with the different chokes this year and use those. If they aren't what you want pick a choke up in mid-season. If you can't hit what you're aiming at it doesn't matter what choke you are using.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Chester, 
Do you pass shoot a lot? Are you not able to decoy birds? My brother and I both have Patternmasters on our SBEI's. We decoy almost every one of our birds. It really gives us nice knockdown power. My other brothers shoot their SBEII's without Patternmasters and do just as well. I think the most important thing is to practice a lot and just shoot accurately. See how your shotgun patterns with the different chokes this year and use those. If they aren't what you want pick a choke up in mid-season. If you can't hit what you're aiming at it doesn't matter what choke you are using.


----------

